

Rate my startup: CarSpy - layzphil
http://carspy.co

======
Tiomaidh
I agree with everything fugoki said, but here are some more observations:

* Can't middle-click results to open in new tab (Chrome / Windows XP...if I remember I'll check it out on my laptop (Linux) when I can).

* Dropdown for "Show 10/20.../All Entries" should look the same as the dropdown for make and model.

* The only clue that it was UK-only was the use of PS, not USD. I could imagine people not noticing that, and being confused about the results (it took my American postal code with no problem...)

* The dude in the logo has too much...jowls, or something. Maybe I'm crazy.

* I predict problems with owning carspy.co and not carspy.com.

* That's a slick slider you have to select the price/age/distance. Nice.

~~~
layzphil
Thanks for the comments. I was aware of most of the issues posted; its what I
hoped was a minimum viable product.

The results links open with a js popup - would a regular link be better? just
my concern is you'd navigate away from the search results if you left-clicked.

As for the .co - I can't afford a nice short .com right now, just need some
funding to buy the .com!

------
fugoki
I don't drive so it's f* all use to me :D, however…

• I can't select "Any" for the manufacturer so doing a simple search based on
price isn't possible.

• Having to specify the model is similarly restrictive.

• Clicking through on the popular search links doesn't return a results page
but instead pre-filled inputs? WTF?

• Search is chronically slow…

• Logo & tyre/spyglass @ bottom are inconsistent in style.

Good luck with it!

------
layzphil
Looking for some feedback on my project of the last six months or so.
Basically its used car metasearch, based in the UK.

